Ask HN: Why you will learn Python in 2018? - ericalpha
======
Aryal007
Python is one of the fastest growing programming languages today. The main
advantage I see in learning python is its ease of code. Also, minimal setup
compared to other programming languages such as C# and Java makes python a
popular choice for beginner programmers.

Other than that, you can do many amazing things using python. From desktop
application development, web development, game development to complex tasks
like Machine Learning, data science, computer vision etc. can be easily done
in python. There are many new types of research going on in the field of self-
driving cars, image recognition, smart recommendation feeds, Natural Language
processing etc. using python which means if you learn python, you'll be able
to land yourself in programming industry easily.

I am a research programmer myself and I am currently working on the site
[http://www.python36.com/](http://www.python36.com/) to make quality tutorials
of python available for free. I have just started and it's still in the
beginning phase but keep updated so that you can learn more from there.
Cheers!!!

------
orionblastar
Python is the new BASIC of this generation.

In the 1970s and 1980s most computers came with their own version of BASIC
because it was easy to use and learn. BASIC was mostly on 8-bit computers
unless they had some sort of DOS and then BASIC was an add-in they loaded in
the DOS.

Python is easy to learn and use, but can get complex with libraries, etc. You
have to find the right libraries to use to do things, like Beautiful Soup to
scrape websites, etc.

Python exists for many platforms as BASIC and Pascal and C/C++ and Java do,
but Python seems to be popular with web developers and hackers to build
websites out of.

